# Avast Free Hohe CPU Auslastung



## BartholomO (11. Februar 2015)

Hey Leute, habe ein Problem und zwar, habe ich es jetzt schon die letzten paar Tage 3 mal gehabt, dass bei meinem PC auf einmal das Internet extrem langsam war bis hin zu dass die Seiten gar nicht mehr geladen haben, auch Programme haben richtig lange gebraucht zum Laden und der ganze PC hat einfach gehangen. Nun ist mir aufgefallen dass Avast in der Zeit über 90% Auslastung hat, selbst nach einem Neustart hat Avast dann wieder direkt über 90%, aber nach ca. 10 Minuten geht dass ganze wieder runter auf fast 0%. Habe beim letzten mal den Web Schutz deaktiviert während dessen, das hat aber keine Änderung gebracht.

Würde mich über Antworten freuen. 

MfG

BartholomO


----------



## pronde (11. Februar 2015)

Sieht danach aus als würde avast anfangen deine Festplatte zu Scannen (also nach Viren) hast du evtl. eingestellt dass er regelmäßig scannen soll?

Edit:

"Hallo,

ich würde empfehlen, die Bildschirmschoner Prüfung auf den betroffenen Rechnern zu deaktivieren. Es liegen uns auch vereinzelte Berichte vor, dass die Bildschirmschoner-Prüfung auf ein paar Systemen nicht endet, wenn der Bildschirmschoner unterbrochen wird."


----------



## BartholomO (12. Februar 2015)

Danke für die Antwort. Also die Bildschirmschoner Überprüfung werde ich mal deaktivieren (dort war die Endlosprüfung aktiviert), aber überprüft der den denn auch wenn ich komplett aktiv am PC arbeite? 

Bei dem Schutz habe ich den Dateisystem Schutz, den Mail Schutz und den Web Schutz an. Ob der PC immer mal wieder eine Automatische Virenüberprüfung macht konnte ich leider nicht schauen, habe keine Funktion gefunden.


----------



## pronde (16. Februar 2015)

Also der Scanner prüft wenn du immer aktiv bist meines Wissens nur neue Dateien. Die Bildschirmschoner Prüfung macht dann nochmal alle auch alten Dateien durch. Hat das ausschalten denn was gebracht?

Das Problem ist ja das wenn er aktiv immer prüft der PC ausgelastet wird deswegen gibt ja den Modus mit Bildschirmschoner... Der aber wohl defekt ist


----------



## BartholomO (18. Februar 2015)

Also seitdem ich die Bildschirmschoner Überprüfung deaktiviert habe ist der Fehler nicht mehr aufgetreten, also denke ich das alles wieder passt, danke für die Hilfe . Hoffe nur dass die Entwickler das in Zukunft fixen, ist ja schon ein größerer Fehler, gerade wenn den Fehler mehrere Leute haben.


----------

